
Ask HN: When and when not to use AWS - gandolfinmyhead
A lot of folks are jumping on the AWS train, especially after Netflix partnered up with AWS. people are scrambling to get their AWS dev&#x2F;sol architect certificates, every board room meeting has yet another Buzzword added to the list to be slapped around, and hence to protect myself from being dragged into projects that may potentially not need the overhead of AWS, what sort of projects don&#x27;t need to go anywhere the services offered by AWS?
======
gscott
Positive of using AWS is that you learn how to do it which is a valuable job
skill later on. These are important skills and the best way to learn them is
on your own projects.

